# SPIDERWORK - The cover that made Harper Collins do a bad, bad thing



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Spiderwork has finally gone live!











The sequel to Hero Material

As a child, Durga was chosen by the goddess to save humanity from sterility and extinction. When her eighteenth birthday approaches she must take her place among the chalices, women blessed by the goddess to provide more souls for the universe. Khai, the scion of Luxor, is unlike any man Durga has ever met. He falls hard for her and isn't afraid to show it -- but accepting his love could destroy everything she's been commanded by the goddess to build.

Char Meadowlark, once touched by the goddess Asherah, has now been discarded. Her lover Jake Ardri now heads an emerging city-state and desperately wants Char to be his queen. When Jake's enemies expose his one weakness, his very existence is threatened. To save Jake, Char must share him with a beautiful chalice -- whose purpose is to take Jake to the heights of sexual ecstasy. (yikes)

In flagrante apocalypto: When the veil drops between life and oblivion, only love can save them from the abyss.

For your Kindle 
For your Nook

At Smashwords  (50 percent is available as free sample)


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet!  And that cover is bloody fantastic.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Sweet! And that cover is bloody fantastic.


teehee!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought a copy! Looking forward to it.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

oh, boy! Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

You know, I never knew that this was the sequel to Space Junque. Cool!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And As soon as I finishe the Powerless: series, I will read it, I feel like I have waited FOREVER! (  jk Lk..)


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

The same characters, after the "apocalypse" -- no space.

hey, BTackitt, I'm reading the Powerless series right now too!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Woo!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Awesome cover!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I concur.  Cover is awesome.  Good luck!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, LK, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Spiderwork as our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Spiderwork is so happy to be Kindleboards' 
Book of the Day!

_Spiderwork_, the sequel to Space Junque, has been out for a week 
and has already garnered an enthusiastic review 
from Kindleboards' BTackitt.

Kindle 
Kindle UK 
Nook 
Smashwords


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

_*Spiderwork *_has been out for a couple weeks now, and there are already some nice reviews...










= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
From BTackitt's 5-star review at the place which shall not be named:

After reading Space Junque by Ms. Rigel I have been eagerly awaiting more of the story. Spiderwork delivers! I enjoyed reading about how the new world's customs, policies, and politics are formed. It's interesting to be "in" so to speak, on planet building.

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
From Stacey's 4-star review at Goodreads:

The author of Spiderwork (In Flagrante Apocalypto #2) calls her series a romance, but I think that's doing it an injustice. There are bigger themes at work here - the breakdown of humanity and its rebuilding, with tyrants, political intrigue, city-states, manipulations, and the resurgence of old gods and ancient religion. 

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
From Erika's review at 100 Stars Or Less:

What I thought: 
This is the second book in LK Rigel's In Flagrante Apocolyto series, being equal parts paranormal and science fiction. I liked Space Junque (book #1 in series) because it introduced me to a genre I had never encountered before. The characters were interesting, the plot was interesting, and the world was interesting. Well, I liked Spiderwork even more.

Kindle 
Kindle UK 
Nook 
Smashwords


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Spiderwork as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

heheheheheh <evil grin>
ya know I gotta say it LK..
I gotta....

I'm Waiting for the next ones!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I'm Waiting for the next ones!


...me too!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hahaha!  Anytime now...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

nice write up. Is smashwords just like amazon and bn.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey LK.. I copied my review of Spiderwork over to B&N... and wrote up a new one there for SJ.

Still waiting....


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

That was so nice of you!

I'm working...


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Just bought the book. I think this is the most gorgeous eye catching cover I have ever seen. Love her pointy hair! Who does your covers?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love that cover too!

The artwork is by Nathalie Suellen, Lady Symphonia. She's a graphic artist who lives in Brazil.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Interesting article on Tor.com today regarding "religous" sci-fi. _Spiderwork_ doesn't _quite_ fit the category, leaning a little more towards fantasy IMO, because the religious/fantasy elements are written into the story as actual beings, instead of generally being mind/traditional constructs of individuals in-story.



> It's also interesting to look at all these at once because so much SF shows us futures which are entirely empty of religion, as if because they have better tech people will give up doing something we have done for as long as we've been human.


Whoops, forgot the link:
http://www.tor.com/blogs/2011/01/religious-science-fiction


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for that link, Stacey. Very interesting!

Spiderwork might fall into the second classification the writer talks about



> Secondly, there's theological SF, like A Case of Conscience, or Clarke's "The Star" and "Nine Billion Names of God," or Brunner's "The Vitanuls," where the writer rigorously extrapolates science fictionally *the consequences of some religious dogma being true*. I love this.


(emphasis added) Although I don't know how rigorous my writing's been.

I'm trying in this series to remain true to romance conventions -- main focus on the heroine's pov, HEA, and the like. But the Big Question the series will ask is: What if the ancient fertility religions had some basis in fact? What if the gnostic Christian creation story were true? (Stay tuned for a big reveal of Apocalypto's creation mythology to be included in Blue Amber.)


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

How about a nice post-apocalyptic paranormal romance for your weekend?

Spiderwork --

An apocalyptic paranormal romance. The sequel to Hero Material (formerly Space Junque).

Her fate was to hold the world together. His destiny was to tear it apart.

As a child, Durga was chosen by the goddess to save the world from sterility and extinction. Now her eighteenth birthday approaches, and Durga must take her place among the chalices, women blessed by the goddess with fertility to ensure more souls for the universe. Durga's mission does not include love ... but Khai, the scion of Luxor, is unlike any man she's ever met.

Char Meadowlark once played a role in the goddess's plans. Now her lover, Jake Ardri, heads an emerging city-state whose enemies covet everything Jake has built. As Jake navigates the uneasy waters of political intrigue, his very existence is threatened. To save him, Char must share him with a chalice ... one trained to take him to the heights of sexual ecstasy.

In flagrante apocalypto: When the veil drops between life and oblivion, only love can save them from the abyss.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

LKRigel said:


> Spiderwork has finally gone live!


Ooh! Ooh! I didn't know you posted here! I dl Space Junque and started reading it and liked it so much I've already gone back and gotten Spiderwork!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

dixiehellcat said:


> Ooh! Ooh! I didn't know you posted here! I dl Space Junque and started reading it and liked it so much I've already gone back and gotten Spiderwork!


That's great to hear -- I'm so glad you're enjoying the series!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

dixiehellcat said:


> Ooh! Ooh! I didn't know you posted here! I dl Space Junque and started reading it and liked it so much I've already gone back and gotten Spiderwork!


Read it SLOWLY...or you will be back here requesting the next book soon!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I promise I'm working on it!


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Barbiedull said:


> Read it SLOWLY...or you will be back here requesting the next book soon!


I'll be okay, I've got nearly 100 books on my K4PC.And I don't even have a Kindle yet. lol


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

dixiehellcat said:


> I'll be okay, I've got nearly 100 books on my K4PC.And I don't even have a Kindle yet. lol


 I have hundreds of books in my queue...I still want the next book in this series!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to Spiderwork as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I know there's a question coming: Where is Blue Amber?

Coming soon!










News of the day is that Hero Material, nee Space Junque has gone up to 2.99. 
People can still get a deal though in the new

Hero Material / Spiderwork Two-Pack, both books for 3.99

for 
Kindle, 
Nook, or at 
Smashwords.

And for those waiting for Blue Amber, here is a sneak peek at Chapter 1!

And as for Spiderwork, our Book of the Day, you can get it here


----------



## JamieMcGuire (Jan 31, 2011)

I've said it before, I'll say it again: The cover is am.az.ing!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Hero Material / Spiderwork two-pack as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Harvey!










News of the day is that Hero Material, nee Space Junque has gone up to 2.99. 
People can still get a deal though in the new

Hero Material / Spiderwork Two-Pack, both books for 3.99

for 
Kindle, 
Nook, or at 
Smashwords.

And for those waiting for Blue Amber, here is a sneak peek at Chapter 1!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

This week Spiderwork received a great new review from Book Noise.

_Overall, Rigel created one hell of a world filled with characters that you could really 
get attached to. The world itself is still in the beginning stages of being rebuilt and I look 
forward to seeing what she comes up with next. I would definitely recommend this series to readers that are curious about science fiction but don't want to get all Star Trekky. The romance really brings this series to a whole new level, leaving the sci-fi factors in the dust, so to speak._

_Spiderwork (Apocalypto 2)_, is the sequel to Space Junque.

Kindle 
Kindle UK 
Nook 
Smashwords


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kindle 
Kindle UK 
Nook 
Smashwords

Goodreads


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

_*Spiderwork*_ is free for a limited time at:






Smashwords

and for Nook (though they haven't got the cover art up yet.)

Hopefully Amazon will catch up!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yay! Amazon has made Spidey free. 




And you can get Space Junque (Apocalypto 1) for 99 cents

and Bleeder (Apocalypto 3) for $4.99 $3.50


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's all still true - but who knows for how long, with Amazon.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yay! Spidey is still free for Kindle. 




And you can get Space Junque (Apocalypto 1) for 99 cents

and Bleeder (Apocalypto 3) for $4.99 $3.99


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Read all about the kerfuffle here.











Book 2 in the Apocalypto Series

_Her fate was to hold the world together. His destiny was to tear it apart. _

Durga was named for a warrior with twelve arms - and she could use them all. After the events of Space Junque, she's chosen by the goddess to rule Red City, home base of the chalices who provide natural-born heirs to kings. Khai, the scion of Luxor, falls hard for Durga, and he isn't afraid to show it. Khai offers Durga the love she never expected - but to accept him is to disobey the goddess.

Jake Ardri is now king of an emerging city-state and desperately wants Char Meadowlark to be his queen. As king, Jake is commanded by the goddess to provide natural-born heirs. Can Char share Jake with a beautiful chalice, trained to take Jake to the heights of sexual ecstasy?

(yikes)

For your Kindle 
For your Nook 
For your 



At Smashwords


----------

